# Attention Globetrotters!!



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 6, 2009)

Safari Air is taking reservations for a 21-day 'round-the-world trip aboard a 10-passenger Gulfstream IV. According to news reports the jaunt includes 5-star hotels, a 2-week African safari, and MacBook laptops, among other perks. No in-flight internet access, though, and so far no takers.

See all about it at Safari Air


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 6, 2009)

Until they build a bridge across the ponds, and I can do a complete RTW by rail, no can do!


----------

